# eucalyptus



## sue denim (24 Jan 2012)

I have been offered a complete eucalyptus tree to play with. 

Is the wood any good for turning or should I put it in the fire wood pile?

Any advice / pictures of work done in Eucalyptus appreciated.

Regards 'Sue'


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jan 2012)

seal it as soon as possible. i was given some and i left it a week before sealing and it is totally cracked!


----------



## chipmunk (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Sue,
If it's a common or garden gunii type eucalyptus then turning it very thin while green is your only hope. You may need your mac on. Then sit back and watch it move - fast and wild :wink: 

I've not heard of anyone having success at drying it in this hemisphere.

Other types of euc may be different but I've no experience of them.
HTH
Jon


----------



## Robert Bishop (24 Jan 2012)

Hi, Unfortunately English Eucalyptus is totaly different from the various imported Australian species.
A large percentage of the tree will literally tear itself apart durning the drying process, if you work on 
being able to retain 30% of the tree you will not be far out.
Having said that the usable pieces you manage to keep should be worth the hassle, you can
either highlight the cracks by filling them with brass filings (or the like) mixed with resin or just leave 
natural for a rustic look.
You asked for pictures so have a look on my website for some of the large Eucalyptus pieces I made from 
the first tree after 4 years of drying.
I have another tree in store which was cut down about 3 months ago which will be ready to rough out
in a couple of years and then dry slowly in stages in paper sacks.
If you have any questions just e-mail me.
Oh I was told its not too good for burning so you need a local tip or somewhere to take the pieces where 
they crack beyond use ( you can put your hand through some of them!)
Hope that helps maybe others have some comments to add
Robert Bishop
Sorry not allowed to show my website link ??! so just google Robert Bishop woodturner and you'll find me.


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2012)

Sorry to say UK grown eucalyptus is just about the worst wood to try and dry.

I've never had any luck with various attempts, including submerging in water until I could get to slabbing it.
One spectacular lot that stayed whole for 12 months and conned me into thinking I'd sorted it turned out to have developed internal fissures 1cm across and running 10 cm or more randomly along the length when I tried to turn it.

I believe Pete (Bodrighy) and others have had some luck turning it thin and watching it dance the dance of seven veils as it dries.


----------



## nev (24 Jan 2012)

dont forget 'sue' is in sunny france not sunny england so may well be a different flavour eucalyptus ?


----------



## cornucopia (24 Jan 2012)

Here's a few I did a while ago
turned one week after the tree was cut down











as long as its consistently thin it won’t crack even if like this piece the pith is present!!


----------



## boysie39 (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Robert, welcome to the forum. See you have had some experience with eucalyptus.
I got a piece from a neighbor a few years back, I left it lying in the shed when I went back
a few months later it was like one of those cheeses you get with all the holes.


----------



## Roger C (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Sue if it is the ozzie eucalyptus do as robert & cornucopia say seal and if you turn green go for 3mm all round.
If you detect any sign of twisting on the bark use for fire wood as the wood is inclined to shatter/crack instantly
once the tensions are released when you cut it.
As for fire wood if ozzie it burns well, here in RSA we use it for BBQ and pizza ovens Regards Roger


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jan 2012)

Here's a goblet I turned for the 2011 challenge, Eucalyptus bought already dried from the Harrogate show. I really like the wood but it's not without it's challenges. I've turned a bowl but that was creamier in colour.


----------



## No skills (24 Jan 2012)

Sorry to butt in here, does the cracking and excessive movement only happen with large sections of this timber? I have a eucalyptus in the back garden that I took some branches off last year (and earlier) and hadnt noticed any splitting or anything in the cut bits that I have only recently got rid off. The diameters were quite small, about 5" at the largest.

If its a stupid question I apologise! I was thinking about keeping some for tool handles but if its all that bad I wont bother.

On a seperate note it burns ok, slowish. A friend of mine had quite a bit to burn in his open fire, said he didnt like to put too much of it on in one go as it does go pop some times and throw embers out


----------



## chipmunk (25 Jan 2012)

I really wouldn't bother with it - especially for something like tool handles that'll be kicking around your own workshop for years to come. 

There is plenty of better timber out there that's easier and more pleasant to turn and looks a darn sight better too.

Jon


----------



## No skills (25 Jan 2012)

On the fire it goes


----------



## sue denim (26 Jan 2012)

I think I will politely decline the offer for the tree....especially as I have been offered several plane trees to play with instead. Mind you I have to fell them and cut them up.

Thanks for the above advice.....saved me a load of grief.

'Sue'


----------



## Leo (29 Jan 2012)

I am in a hot climate and have had some half decent results, i have had all sorts of warping and cracking and the stuff that did ok. still was a complete b(*&^% to sand smooth on the end grain.

One eucalyptus that I did find good was yellow eucalyptus, which was much more durable and ended up beautiful.

Best to bin it I think, too much work for me. ( I think that this is the correct picture ??!! )

Leo


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jan 2012)

If you cn turn it to within a mm or so like Georges examples then it will move overnight without cracking (most of the time) Anything much thicker and you have little or no chance. Fun doing thin stuff and seeing what nature does with it though. Best to turn it as soon as possible as if you leave it as Chas said, it will split like crazy.

Pete


----------

